# Speckled butter beans



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

We grow them in California.
They are called Calico Lima Beans.
Ernie


----------



## Countryboy (Feb 15, 2009)

I grew a few rows of them this year. My bees didn't seem to work them any harder than the other bean varieties that were blooming.

I would say that the flowers on broccoli and radishes seem to be my bees preferred garden flower. Let them go to seed and the bees will work them constantly.


----------



## DRUR (May 24, 2009)

dragonfly said:


> They thrive here, are highly resistant to disease, they survive the heat of the summer, and give you a nice fall crop. Anyone else here grow them and have the same observations?


I also grow them, but dragonfly you left out several of the best things. 

First: these beans (as most) store good with either diamt. earth or in the freezer for long periods or do quite well from year to year to use as seeds for next year. Just be sure you start out with the heirloom type seeds which have not been genetically modified. 

Second: most all beans are very nutricious and the speckled butter beans are some of my favorties as far as eating.

Third: If you are in to stores for survival, a few beans go a long way. Mixed with a little meat they make a fairly complete meal. I like most beans mixed with chopped onions/ground meat, and hot water cornbread. Grow a few extra to share with your friends and neighbors who don't believe in the crash, you might be keeping them off the government soup lines.

Fourth: Beans are a legume and will put nitrogen back into the soil and are also easy to grow.

Kindest Regards
Danny


----------



## Countryboy (Feb 15, 2009)

_First: these beans (as most) store good with either diamt. earth or in the freezer for long periods or do quite well from year to year to use as seeds for next year. _

Don't forget about drying beans. It's a lot easier than canning (for me) and you don't need a ton of jars or storage space, and you don't have to worry about them spoiling in the freezer if the power goes out.

I run my beans through my dehydrator and then bag them up in gallon ziplock storage bags. I dried 10 gallons for my own stores, and gave away 5 or 6 gallons of dried beans to close friends/family this summer.


----------



## paul.h (Aug 9, 2008)

I ordered some yesterday, they are called Christmas beans from where I ordered them.


----------



## summer1052 (Oct 21, 2007)

I like the speckeled beans, too. Tasty, pretty, and my kids will eat them, which is always a plus!

Dragonfly, I just have to be a snot and ask: :doh:
Are the bees all over them because there is not much else going right now? In other words, how much = 'really good bee plant' vs. 'okay bee plant, but we're hungry and that's all there is' ?

I actually saw bees taking pollen off JOHNSON GRASS  during the drought this year. I couldn't believe it . . .

Grasshoppers bad up your way this year? They've been terrible around here.


Summer
"If you don't believe a man will kill for a can of stewed okra, you've never been hungry enough."


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

summer1052 said:


> Dragonfly, I just have to be a snot and ask: :doh:
> Are the bees all over them because there is not much else going right now? In other words, how much = 'really good bee plant' vs. 'okay bee plant, but we're hungry and that's all there is' ?
> 
> Grasshoppers bad up your way this year? They've been terrible around here.


 I wouldn't take it as snotty.

Let's see. I have a large rosemary in bloom, lots of false sunflower, lots of summer and winter squash, heirloom Grandpa Ott morning glories, a nice bunch of wild aster, plus whatever is blooming in the surrounding area. My guess is that they are working the rosemary most, beans, squash, and false sunflower are running a close second, and the morning glories and aster are the least frequent visited, but it is a regular source for the bees. 

The grasshoppers were definitely visible this year, but not as bad as a couple of years ago. I've had years when they were so bad that they were literally eating the tomato fruits.


----------



## paul.h (Aug 9, 2008)

I received my beans today, thank you very much for the extra packet of wax beans, they will be put to good use. The packet of Christmas Limas was very generously packed.


----------



## lupester (Mar 12, 2008)

I found 2 type when looking.....are the ones you are talking about Christmas or Florida?

238 - CHRISTMAS LARGE SPECKLED LIMA 75-100 days - These huge, vigorous vines deliver consistently heavy yields of 5 inch pods, even during extreme heat spells! Delicious, rich flavor abounds in this great variety. 


216 - FLORIDA SPECKLED BUTTER POLE LIMA BEAN 85 days - This very popular butter bean was first introduced in the 1840's. The tall, 10 foot vines bear pods in clusters. A wonderful buff colored bean with maroon speckles. Does well in hot, humid weather! 


BTW: My buckwheat has been blooming for about a week also, planted that Oct 1st.


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

I think mine are the Florida Speckled butter beans. They don't produce until Fall here, or at least they haven't in the past two years.


----------



## summer1052 (Oct 21, 2007)

Very Best beans I have ever tasted were called Indian Woman Beans, from the Seeds of Change catalog. YUM. I'd offer some to trade, but I flat do not have any. However, they are worth buying a pack of and saving. They are an old heirloom variety, and make the best soup ever. :applause:

Grasshoppers were awful here. They stripped my lemon tree, persimmon, and fig. I can't plant a regular garden until I erect a deer fence. :doh:

Just don't get much like asters around here. False sunflowers going gangbusters, and broom weed. That's about it. Most of the hay is in, and it all is TIDY here in Bohemia, er, ah, Texas. 

Summer


----------

